# The Man with No Name trilogy June 3rd 2014 (remastered The Good, The Bad, and the Ugly)



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

The Man With No Name Trilogy
The Sergio Leone “Spaghetti Westerns” did not simply add a new chapter to the genre...they reinvented it. From his shockingly violent and stylized breakthrough, A Fistful Of Dollars, to the film Quentin Tarantino calls “the best-directed movie of all time,” The Good, The Bad And The Ugly, Leone’s vision elevated Westerns to an entirely new art form. This definitive Leone collection of the most ambitious and influential Westerns ever made includes more than five hours of special features that uncover buried gold in these gritty classics – plus a NEWLY REMASTERED version of The Good, The Bad And The Ugly.

Bonus Features:
● Disc 1: A Fistful of Dollars Blu-ray
○ The Christopher Frayling Archives: Fistful of Dollars
○ Feature Commentary by noted Film Historian – Sir Christopher Frayling
○ A New Kind of Hero
○ A Few Weeks in Spain: Clint Eastwood on the Experience of Making the Film
○ Tre Voci: Fistful of Dollars
○ Not Ready for Primetime: Renowned filmmaker Monte Hellman discusses the television broadcast of A Fistful of Dollars
○ The Network Prologue - with Harry Dean Stanton
○ Location Comparisons: Then to now
○ 10 Radio Spots
○ Double Bill Trailer
○ Fistful of Dollars Trailer

● Disc 2: For a Few Dollars More Blu-ray
○ The Christopher Frayling Archives: For a Few Dollars More
○ Feature Commentary by noted Film Historian – Sir Christopher Frayling
○ A New Standard (Frayling on For a Few Dollars More)
○ Back for More (Clint Eastwood remembers For a Few Dollars More)
○ Tre Voci: For a Few Dollars More
○ For a Few Dollars More: The Original American Release Version
○ Location Comparisons
○ 12 Radio spots
○ Theatrical Trailer

● Disc 3: The Good, The Bad And The Ugly Remastered Blu-ray
○ Leone's West
○ The Leone Style
○ The Man Who Lost the Civil War
○ Reconstructing The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
○ Il Maestro: Ennio Morricone and The Good, The Bad and The Ugly - Part One
○ Il Maestro: Ennio Morricone and The Good, The Bad and The Ugly - Part Two
○ Deleted Scenes
■ Extended Tuco Torture Scene
■ The Socorro Sequence: A Reconstruction
○ Vignettes
■ Uno, Due, Tre
■ Italian Lunch
■ New York Actor
■ Gun in Holster
■ Audio Commentary from Film Historian Richard Schickel
■ Audio Commentary from Christopher Frayling
○ Original Theatrical Trailer
○ French Trailer

The Man With No Name Trilogy Blu-ray
Street Date: June 3, 2014
Prebook Date: April 30, 2014
Screen Format: Widescreen 2.35:1
Audio: Disc 1: English DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1, English Mono, Spanish Mono, French DTS 5.1
Disc 2: English DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1, English Mono, Spanish Dolby Digital 5.1
Disc 3: English DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1, English Dolby Digital 1.0, Spanish Dolby Digital 5.1
French DTS 5.1
Subtitles: English SDH/Spanish/French
U.S. Rating: R
Total Run Time: 423 minutes
Closed Captioned: Yes


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Mike isn't this also 4K remastered ? I read it somewhere the confirmation from MGM but can't find the link .


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Almadacr said:


> Mike isn't this also 4K remastered ? I read it somewhere the confirmation from MGM but can't find the link .


only "the Good, the Bad and the Ugly" is. the first two are the same masters as in the original releases


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> only "the Good, the Bad and the Ugly" is. the first two are the same masters as in the original releases


Thanks i have the first trilogy , let's see if in the future they released them individually .


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[/IMG]



> In honor of the continued celebration of its 90th Anniversary, Metro-Goldwyn-Meyer & Twentieth Century Fox Home Entertainment have partnered with creative giant LaBoca to create a series of iconic posters commemorating the studio’s 90th Anniversary. This is the second in the series and celebrates The Man With No Name Trilogy which is now available on on Blu-ray. This definitive Leone collection of the most ambitious and influential Westerns ever made includes more than five hours of special features that uncover buried gold in these gritty classics – plus a NEWLY REMASTERED version of The Good, the Bad and the Ugly.
> 
> We wanted to share the vivaciously illustrated poster for The Good, the Bad and the Ugly. We hope you like them and are able to share them with your readers!


----------

